# Nizmo_freeks 1997 series 3 R33 GTR



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey guys.

I dont pot here much, mainly because i have only owned gts's up until now, im a long time lurker and love this site.

Well, after modfiying my r33 gts25t to a pretty decent level in my opinion (HKS gt3037 turbo kit making 270rwkw) i thought it was time for an upgrade, there was alot more that i could have done to the gts25t but it was always in the back of my mind that it was never going to be a gtr, so decided to sell it and purchase this, im so glad i made that decision!

Only picked it up on friday, bought it from an older guy that was about 60years old ,very nice guy too!

He imported it in 1999 at 21000kms, and has owned it for 9 years, in those 9 years he had only done 36000kms, so the car is in very very good condition, alot better than i was hoping for, only thing wrong with it is the paint on the intake mani is peeling off and there is a slight crack in the grill were he hit a bird, other than that the car is perfect.

Here it is.

1997 R33 GTR
Non v-spec
57000kms
Enkei 18" wheels with 245/40 Bridgestone Potenza S0-3's all round
Hks filters (soon to be apexi)
Some sort of front pipe, cant find a brand on it yet but looks like Trust MX
Decat pipe
Trust Power Extreme 2 catback which i bolted on from my 25t.
Old type Greddy profec boost controller running 0.5bar
Ecu looks to have been chipped by Garage Saurus in Japan
Greddy oil temp and boost gauges.
Hks turbo timer
Mooface racing rear wiper hole bung

Other than those mods it is completly stock 

This model was made in late 97 so is one of the last models ever made, called the series 3, has a few differences to the regular series 1 & 2 r33 gtr's such as, bigger front lip with bigger brake ducts, Xenon projector headlights, rumored to have different syncros, has a different coloured interior which is red as opposed to the blue in series 1 and 2, has a red fog light in place of the right side passegers reverse light ,comes standard with the n1 intercooler bumper ducts and bonnet lip from what ive read, and is also rumored to have extra chassis bracing which i havent found, yet.


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Hope you enjoy.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Very clean looking, like it 

Bonnet lip wasn't standard afaik.

Couple of questions - why only running 0.5 bar? Isn't that lower than standard? Also why the v-spec sticker if non-v-spev?


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

ru' said:


> Very clean looking, like it
> 
> Bonnet lip wasn't standard afaik.
> 
> Couple of questions - why only running 0.5 bar? Isn't that lower than standard? Also why the v-spec sticker if non-v-spev?



Cheers mate , im loving it!

The boost controller is set at 0.5bar ,im a bit reluctant to turn the boost up as the ecu has been chipped by garage saurus so i dont know if it would be safe or not to turn the boost up, i would rather not risk it to be honest, im actually thinking of getting a stock ecu so then i can turn the boost up safely.

And im not sure why it has a vspec sticker, looks like it has been put there by someone else as the car dosent has the active lsd (no cooling fins on the diff) and dosent have the a-lsd led on the cluster either, so its a non vspec with a vspec sticker lol.

Cheers


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Fair play about the boost; be best to get it to a tuner and get them to up the boost on the dyno so they can monitor what's happening to fueling etc.

It is apparently possibly to map the standard ECU (I think RSP can, as an example) so I'd guess they could do your ECU too.

Series 3 R33 GTR ftw!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

very, very clean, very nice!

Ru is correct, the bonnet lip wasn't standard, but it's commonly seen here. 

I have a 97 BCNR33 as well, so it's nice to see a good example on the forum.

congrats!


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> very, very clean, very nice!
> 
> Ru is correct, the bonnet lip wasn't standard, but it's commonly seen here.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate:thumbsup:

I love your car by the way, i have been following your blog for a while now, your car is very nicely modded, it was actually one the of the cars that made me decided to ditch my gts25t and step up to a gtr!


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Great buy nizmo freak! And you dident have to lurk just because you dident have a gtr, I dont even have a skyline!:chuckle: But maybe in the near future!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

nizmo_freek said:


> Thanks mate:thumbsup:
> 
> I love your car by the way, i have been following your blog for a while now, your car is very nicely modded, it was actually one the of the cars that made me decided to ditch my gts25t and step up to a gtr!



hey thanks man! appreciate that very much! any suggestions, like what you'd like to see from me? Or questions? Feel free...

And yeah, need to update the blog, did a couple of more repairs/mods last weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

lovely car that:thumbsup:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice car, the r33's look a lot more modern with the xenon's.

One thing I have to ask is the size of the wheels, are they 17"? Its just the arches look very empty?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

theyre 18s but it looks like standard ride height to me


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

you can map the standard ecu, the old one on mine was a mapped standard one. was done well too, dont know who did it though.

nice and clean looking car mate!


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

MacGTR said:


> Very nice car, the r33's look a lot more modern with the xenon's.
> 
> One thing I have to ask is the size of the wheels, are they 17"? Its just the arches look very empty?



The wheels are 18"s, the car has standard suspension at the moment, which i am very impressed with! 

Im thinking of maybe just buying some tein springs for it or possible some Tein type flex if i can get them for a good price, will probly end up keeping the Enkies as i think they suit the car quite well, wouldnt mind fitting some wheel spacers either, would look nice i think.

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

nice gtr nizmo freek. looks like a good buy. Let the obsession begin


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

car looks great. very nice.


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*tein springs*

Mmmm nice and clean - just how I like them.

If you like the standard suspension then I can vouch for tein springs on standard struts. I have them in my R32 GTR and they provide a compliant ride on our bumpy roads. A good balance of lowering without being crashy like some coil-over set ups.

A waterblaster commonly removes paint from the intake - your cam covers look nice and clean so it is probably in good health.

ENJOY!


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Cheers for all the comments guys, im loving the car 

Small update!

Got round to fitting my Apexi Power Intake pods last nite, dont sound as good as the HKS pods in my opinion but atleast they will do a much much better job of filtering, and look cleaner to i reckon, also moved the alarm, the boost controller and tidyed up the wiring/vaccum line routing for the boost gauge, tried to give the bay a bit of a clean to but dahm is it hard to clean a white engine bay lol.




























Crappy pics i know lol


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey mate! Welcome, ur like me, come to the UK forums as there are not many GTR owners on the skylinesdownunder fourms  

I recognise the car from TradeMe. Was this the car from CHCH? Its been on sale for such a long time! How much did ya pick it up for if ya dont mind me asking? If it was the one, glad u took those UGLY seat covers off hahaa

And apart from the stone chips on the front, she looks mint!!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

you should donate me your headlights. they are so shinny
congratulations for the car and welcome to the community


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Addicted2Boost said:


> Hey mate! Welcome, ur like me, come to the UK forums as there are not many GTR owners on the skylinesdownunder fourms
> 
> I recognise the car from TradeMe. Was this the car from CHCH? Its been on sale for such a long time! How much did ya pick it up for if ya dont mind me asking? If it was the one, glad u took those UGLY seat covers off hahaa
> 
> And apart from the stone chips on the front, she looks mint!!


Hey mate 

Yup, this was the car that was on trademe for a long time, i think the reason it hadnt sold was because of his pictures, they seriously didnt do the car any justice, even i was shocked when i saw it in person just how mint it is, its in seriously mint condition, and yes from CHCH, was owned by an old guy there (must have been over 60) for 9 years.

He originally had it advertised on trademe for 30g ono, i managed to pick it up for $26000 which is a bargin in my opinion considering the condition it is in.

And the front dosent have any stone chips  might look like it in the photos but they are all just deas bugs lol, the only thing wrong with the front is the grill has a small crack in it which cant be seen in the photos

Good thing about the seat covers was that the owner put them on when he 1st got the car at 21000kms, so the seats are still like brand new 

How is your R34 going??


----------



## HKSR33 (May 28, 2008)

got yourself a real bargin there mate. you'll have to bring her up to Auckland sometime so all us can have a nice close looksie at her.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, that is a bargin for sure!! Yeah i was thinking its either that or the bugs  funny thing is i knew by looking at those seat covers that it would have been owned either by a mid age lady or an old guy, because who would puts fluffy wooly seat covers on a GTR?! hahaa... anyways nice ride.

Yeah my R34 is going well.... just getting fluids changed in the drive train this week as im taking it down for the track they got at Puke next monday. 1st track day for me, so getting excited! I just hope i dont crash it or nothing


----------



## Nismo-GTR33 (Jan 29, 2009)

Very beautyfull GT-R:thumbsup:
As same as mine, so fun!

What is your Muffler?? It is in Carbon fiber no?


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Nismo-GTR33 said:


> Very beautyfull GT-R:thumbsup:
> As same as mine, so fun!
> 
> What is your Muffler?? It is in Carbon fiber no?



Thanks 

No, the muffler is not carbon, im using the Trust Power Extreme 2 catback exhaust which is full stainless, maybe it looks carbon in the photos somehow?


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Small update, only a few little parts this time :hawaii:

Got a nismo gearknob (real nice to drive with, nice and grippy), nismo clear sidemarkers and nissan clear fronts (looks much nicer on the white than the ugly amber stock ones) , also removed the boost controller off the dash and mounted it under the turbo timer, also chucked in the floor mats from my 25t just for the moment untill i find some standard r33 gtr ,might just go with nismo matts if i cant find any.

next update might be a while away as i have no money , someone buy my 25t!! lol


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Another update 

New wheels for my GTR 

Finally got rid of the RP01's that came with the car, have upgraded to some Enkei RPF1's in 18 x 10.5 +15 all round with some 265/35/18 Toyo Proxes T1R, the new wheels are so much lighter than the old ones!




























More pics here :
GTR 12-11-09 - a set on Flickr


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

very nice and clean car you have there pal..


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

the new wheels look so much better


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

car looks amazing!

man i can't wait to get back into a GTR,it's perfect


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Great choice of wheels, i remember seeing a R33 GTR on Global Autos site with these wheels fitted and they looked perfect, something different from the normal choice of Volks etc......


----------



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments 

Really happy with how the car looks now, would lower it if i could but any lower and i scrape the front lip everywhere and the car chews through tyres far to quick!

The car feels alot better to drive now, seems to accelerate quicker and feels more responsive on the road, i love these wheels, and considering i got them for the same price as a set of Work XD9's (so much heavier) i got a bargin!!

Not sure what to do to the car exterior wise next


----------

